# This awesome Japan.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

This wonderful and fabulous Japan. Living in Japan is full of amazing and incredible. And although one can hardly find a person who is not familiar with the achievements of Japanese art, or heard of sushi, this country remains for many a mysterious and unfathomable. All photos  of my own.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yokohama city lies 30 kilometers south of Tokyo. With its proximity to the capital and convenient access to the sea, this city has become the first port, which opened its waters to foreign ships in 1859. Today, being the 2nd largest city in Japan, with a population of 3.5 million people, are on a par with the Japanese culture coexist quite diverse world cultures.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Maritime Museum in Yokohama - an unusual museum, which is located not in the building, and on board the famous sailing ship "Nippon Maru", built in 1930.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Among the attractions of Yokohama - colorful Chinatown with a unique atmosphere and picturesque architecture.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Chinatown in Yokohama - the largest Chinese settlement in Japan. It arose after the opening of the port in 1859. As a result, there has grown a real Chinese city with Chinese temples and colorful streets.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Eastern gate of Chinatown blue, it symbolizes prosperity, which is not surprising for a large number of shops and stores that you can find here.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Chinatown grew up around a Chinese temple Kanteibyo, the god of commerce.



















Red symbolizes the southern gate of happiness.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The symbol of the Minato Mirai is the Landmark Tower, a height of nearly 300 meters. On the 69th floor observation deck is visible from the top of Mount Fuji. 



















Ferris wheel - one of the biggest in the world, its height is 113 meters.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fascinating.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In this case, we will continue the journey across Japan.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

beautiful views of the Yokohama Bay Bridge , built in 1989.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Port of Yokohama 150 years ago served as a link between the Land of the Rising Sun and the rest of the world.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

If you can not imagine your life without shopping, the ultra-modern shopping complex «World Porters», will be your paradise.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

«World Porters» brings together a hundred and fifty restaurants and shops.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos @ardues


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for your appreciation.

In World Porters are 8 cinema halls.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your attention and evaluation.

In Kyoto, arrived at sinkansene.


----------



## javimix19 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for the photos, I've seen that in World Porters the signs are in english. It ¡s normal in Japan? Or this is an exception?

Thank you


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Gion.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Here you can meet real geisha or their students.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The so-called "Philosopher's Way" or "Path of Philosophy" - a 2 km walking trail running through the cherry trees in Kyoto's Higashiyama.
The path starts near Nanzen-ji and ends about 100 meters from Ginkaku-ji (Silver Pavilion).


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Gardens of Stone Temple Ryoanji-ji. Sitting on the veranda of the house abbot of the temple and contemplating this amazing garden, you can try to penetrate into the essence of things, and to know the truth. The garden stones 15, arranged so that any point visible only 14.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Stunning Japan!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kabukicho district opens its doors late at night. There are numerous host clubs, small hotels and dozens of sex shops.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Mentor geisha, geisha and their student.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanjusangendo in Kyoto, the Thousand-Buddha Temple was built back in 1164.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

In this long hall is a statue of a deity, photographing them is strictly prohibited.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Houses and streets of Kyoto.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

qwerty


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Temple of clean water. More than 1,000 years pilgrims going up the slope to pray image of Kannon and drink water from the holy spring. From the veranda of the main hall, created without a single nail, offering beautiful views of Kyoto.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

qwerty


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Her again, thank you for your attention.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the street Higosiyama, located next to the temple, there are many shops selling souvenirs, restaurants, hotels, attending the last few hundred years.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm leaving the city of Nara - ancient capital of Japan.


----------

